# Sonification of a Black Hole



## Yano (May 10, 2022)

Yeah yeah keep thinking im just cute n dumb .... Sonification is the process of taking astronomical data and turning those data points into audible sound.
"The sound waves were extracted in radial directions, that is, outwards from the center. The signals were then resynthesized into the range of human hearing by scaling them upward by 57 and 58 octaves above their true pitch. Another way to put this is that they are being heard 144 quadrillion and 288 quadrillion times higher than their original frequency. (A quadrillion is 1,000,000,000,000,000.)"
Now this data was gathered over years by Chandra X Ray Observatory and has finally been fully compiled with all the missing data filled in.
Ladies and Gents , the hauntingly beautiful and eerily terrifying voice of the Black Hole at the center of the Perseus Galaxy Cluster.


----------



## Joliver (May 10, 2022)

I literally heard "Cthulhu." 

Damn it. Keep poking the bear, NASA. Just keep on....see what happens...😐


----------



## Trendkill (May 10, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I literally heard "Cthulhu."
> 
> Damn it. Keep poking the bear, NASA. Just keep on....see what happens...😐
> 
> View attachment 21902


You heard the call of Cthulhu.  Just like James Hetfield.  He was so inspired by he wrote a little diddy.


----------



## Achillesking (May 10, 2022)

But In all reality they sound like nothing ? Just a void of nothing in all sense ?


----------



## Trendkill (May 10, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> But In all reality they sound like nothing ? Just a void of nothing in all sense ?


Actually I'm even more curious about this now.  Sound needs a medium to travel through.  Since there is nothing in space to transmit the sound how are sound waves captured?  Aren't they technically some other form of radiation?


----------



## Achillesking (May 10, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Actually I'm even more curious about this now.  Sound needs a medium to travel through.  Since there is nothing in space to transmit the sound how are sound waves captured?  Aren't they technically some other form of radiation?


I interrupted Yano description as these sounds were made from vibrations they create? Science of this nature is not my strong suite but something I'm very eager to learn about


----------



## Trendkill (May 10, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I interrupted Yano description as these sounds were made from vibrations they create? Science of this nature is not my strong suite but something I'm very eager to learn about


It can't actually be sound waves.  It must be some other form of radiation emanating from the black hole that has been converted to sound for our aural pleasure.  I think this is what Yano is saying.


----------



## Achillesking (May 10, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> It can't actually be sound waves.  It must be some other form of radiation emanating from the black hole that has been converted to sound for our aural pleasure.  I think this is what Yano is saying.


Got it. @Yano care too elaborate


----------



## Joliver (May 11, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> It can't actually be sound waves.  It must be some other form of radiation emanating from the black hole that has been converted to sound for our aural pleasure.  I think this is what Yano is saying.




Hawking radiation.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 11, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Hawking radiation.



White holes are apparently real now too
Lost that bet as well


----------



## Achillesking (May 11, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> White holes are apparently real now too
> Lost that bet as well


I like pink holes🤗


----------



## Achillesking (May 11, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> White holes are apparently real now too
> Lost that bet as well


But seriously whats a white hole


----------



## Joliver (May 11, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> But seriously whats a white hole



It's the theoretical inverse mathematical result of black holes.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 11, 2022)

Joliver said:


> It's the theoretical inverse mathematical result of black holes.



Pretty much

I didnt altogether buy it
Like i didnt buy into thr Higgs Boson, too convieniant an explantion to explain their equations they made witbout enough data

Just shows how immensly smarter they are than me
Especy Hawkins, almost cried when he passed


----------



## Trendkill (May 11, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Pretty much
> 
> I didnt altogether buy it
> Like i didnt buy into thr Higgs Boson, too convieniant an explantion to explain their equations they made witbout enough data
> ...


Who knew the Foo Fighters drummer was such a theoretical physicist?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 11, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Who knew the Foo Fighters drummer was such a theoretical physicist?



Im not even going to edit my spelling mistske
That was gold


----------



## Joliver (May 11, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Pretty much
> 
> I didnt altogether buy it
> Like i didnt buy into thr Higgs Boson, too convieniant an explantion to explain their equations they made witbout enough data
> ...



I buy the white hole issue a lot more readily than I did the Higgs being "within expected parameters." But really, I mean, I had my doubts that a room full of physics PhDs would invalidate a room full of standard model based PhD degrees and cheer. If that makes sense. 

#MultiverseLyfe


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 11, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I buy the white hole issue a lot more readily than I did the Higgs being "within expected parameters." But really, I mean, I had my doubts that a room full of physics PhDs would invalidate a room full of standard model based PhD degrees and cheer. If that makes sense.
> 
> #MultiverseLyfe



I mean
We should be thankful i suppose.
It really lent credence to the "Phasing neutrinos" explantion for thr big bang creation/Multiverse shtick


----------



## Yano (May 11, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> But In all reality they sound like nothing ? Just a void of nothing in all sense ?


Freq's too low for human hearing


Achillesking said:


> Got it. @Yano care too elaborate


This black hole specifically is known for sounds and them being able to monitor it. Pressure waves being sent out by the black hole is causing ripples in the gasses surrounding it that can be translated into notes.

Everyone thinks there is no sound in space but clusters like this are full of gasses , in a galactic cluster that can surround thousands of galaxies and provides a medium for the sound to travel on


----------



## Joliver (May 11, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Im not even going to edit my spelling mistske
> That was gold



We're amateur physicisticistist here at UG...not spellingamaticians. Let's kick @Trendkill 's ass!!!


----------



## Achillesking (May 11, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I buy the white hole issue a lot more readily than I did the Higgs being "within expected parameters." But really, I mean, I had my doubts that a room full of physics PhDs would invalidate a room full of standard model based PhD degrees and cheer. If that makes sense.
> 
> #MultiverseLyfe


Annnnddddd Achillesking exits quietly w an awkward smile as he embarrassingly accepts his phd in history is useless


----------



## Joliver (May 11, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I mean
> We should be thankful i suppose.
> It really lent credence to the "Phasing neutrinos" explantion for thr big bang creation/Multiverse shtick



We just gonna keep inventing gravity as a weak force!? That where you wanna be when Jesus comes back? Huh!?


----------



## Joliver (May 11, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Annnnddddd Achillesking exits quietly w an awkward smile as he embarrassingly accepts his phd in history is useless



Fight! Fight! Fight!!!


----------



## Trendkill (May 11, 2022)

Joliver said:


> We're amateur physicisticistist here at UG...not spellingamaticians. Let's kick @Trendkill 's ass!!!


You spelled physicisticististists wrong.  You couldn't kick my ass in a spelling contest you moarrron!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 11, 2022)

Joliver said:


> We just gonna keep inventing gravity as a weak force!? That where you wanna be when Jesus comes back? Huh!?



Yup
Sorry
But phasing/Time traveling/MV traveling Neutrinos that can actually create themselves kn a time paradox are our best shot at currently explaining creation.


Sounds silly when i read what i just read
But im sticking with it


----------



## Joliver (May 11, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> You spelled physicisticististists wrong.  You couldn't kick my ass in a spelling contest you moarrron!



*You're


----------



## Achillesking (May 11, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yup
> Sorry
> But phasing/Time traveling/MV traveling Neutrinos that can actually create themselves kn a time paradox are our best shot at currently explaining creation.
> 
> ...


So there is MV?


----------



## Yano (May 11, 2022)

I'm good with neutrinos and mesons and bosons .. but why the fuck do Quarks come in flavors and why is that flavor a God Damn color .... just nonsense.


----------



## Joliver (May 11, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yup
> Sorry
> But phasing/Time traveling/MV traveling Neutrinos that can actually create themselves kn a time paradox are our best shot at currently explaining creation.
> 
> ...



I'm going to go back in time and get a job at the local pharmacy, work my way into management, put the condoms on sale when your dad gets off work to fix this little discussion. 

Ridiculous.


----------



## Trendkill (May 11, 2022)

Yano said:


> I'm good with neutrinos and mesons and bosons .. but why the fuck do Quarks come in flavors and why is that flavor a God Damn color .... just nonsense.


Lysergic Acid is the only explanation for any of this stuff.


----------



## Trendkill (May 11, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Lysergic Acid is the only explanation for any of this stuff.


and Jol's mom.


----------



## Yano (May 11, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Lysergic Acid is the only explanation for any of this stuff.


LSD might explain it .... *LSD = t.025, DFw * √MSW(1/n1 + 1/n1)  👍 *

Fishers equation for finding the Least Significant Difference -  used to determine whether or not there is a statistically significant difference between the means of three or more independent groups.


----------



## Joliver (May 11, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> and Jol's mom.



Betchu won't say it to her face....


----------



## Trendkill (May 11, 2022)

Yano said:


> LSD might explain it .... *LSD = t.025, DFw * √MSW(1/n1 + 1/n1)  👍*
> 
> Fishers equation for finding the Least Significant Difference -  used to determine whether or not there is a statistically significant difference between the means of three or more independent groups.


I was hoping the quadratic equation would solve this.  They drilled that stupid fucking piece of useless algebra into our heads in high school so much I thought it would be a part of every day life.  Never used it or even heard it mentioned since.


----------



## Trendkill (May 11, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Betchu won't say it to her face....
> 
> View attachment 21908


I dunno man.  Your mom looks kinda hot.  For a man.


----------



## Joliver (May 11, 2022)

Yano said:


> LSD might explain it .... *LSD = t.025, DFw * √MSW(1/n1 + 1/n1)  👍*
> 
> Fishers equation for finding the Least Significant Difference -  used to determine whether or not there is a statistically significant difference between the means of three or more independent groups.



My calculator won't multiply Dallas fort worth by the square root of Microsoft word.


----------



## Trendkill (May 11, 2022)

Joliver said:


> My calculator won't multiply Dallas fort worth by the square root of Microsoft word.


You have to use the M+ button for that.


----------



## Joliver (May 11, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I dunno man.  Your mom looks kinda hot.  For a man.



I lol'd man. I got that on a "CA bill allows transgender men in women's prisons."  Holy hell....lmao.... classic. 

Or...trendjol quantum entanglement...you decide....


----------



## Trendkill (May 11, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I lol'd man. I got that on a "CA bill allows transgender men in women's prisons."  Holy hell....lmao.... classic.
> 
> Or...trendjol quantum entanglement...you decide....


Definitely the latter.  Although there is some trans dude impregnating women at a prison somewhere.  Fucking Jersey.









						Inmates pregnant at all-women prison after transgender prisoners allowed in
					

UNION TOWNSHIP, N. J. (TND) — Two inmates who are serving sentences within New Jersey's only all-women prison are reportedly pregnant after they had sex with transgender inmates. TheNew Jersey Department of Corrections told NJ. com that two inmates at the Edna Mahan Correctional Facility became...




					mynbc15.com


----------



## Trendkill (May 11, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Definitely the latter.  Although there is some trans dude impregnating women at a prison somewhere.  Fucking Jersey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That dude is just playing the game better then everyone else.


----------



## Yano (May 11, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Definitely the latter.  Although there is some trans dude impregnating women at a prison somewhere.  Fucking Jersey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This ,, This is what the quadratic equation is for ,, if the guards had used it, they would of known how to keep the fixed point of this guys straight line away from the curves of the female inmates ... know your Parabola !!


----------



## Trendkill (May 11, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> That dude is just playing the game better then everyone else.


Go to the men's prison and get ass raped or go to the women's prison and lay pipe for a few years.


----------



## Trendkill (May 11, 2022)

Yano said:


> This ,, This is what the quadratic equation is for ,, if the guards had used it, they would of known how to keep the fixed point of this guys straight line away from the curves of the female inmates ... know your Parabola !!


You've done it Yano.  You have finally uncovered the real life application of the quadratic equation.  This answers so many questions for me now.


----------



## Joliver (May 11, 2022)

Yano said:


> This ,, This is what the quadratic equation is for ,, if the guards had used it, they would of known how to keep the fixed point of this guys straight line away from the curves of the female inmates ... know your Parabola !!



I was going to go with "the prison Warden was in-DISCRIMINANT of the sex of their prisoners " 

But even I didn't laugh. So...I didn't.


----------



## Joliver (May 11, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I was going to go with "the prison Warden was in-DISCRIMINANT of the sex of their prisoners "
> 
> But even I didn't laugh. So...I didn't.



You know what @Trendkill  and @Yano ....I hate the both of you. That was your invitation to laugh....and you didn't. 

Life is meaningless. David Carradine...here I come. Get it? Double entendre. You know what...fuck you guys...I don't even know why I bother.


----------



## Yano (May 11, 2022)

Joliver said:


> You know what @Trendkill  and @Yano ....I hate the both of you. That was your invitation to laugh....and you didn't.
> 
> Life is meaningless. David Carradine...here I come. Get it? Double entendre. You know what...fuck you guys...I don't even know why I bother.


Be smarter than Carradine ... use a spotter


----------



## The Phoenix (May 11, 2022)

Is that a Quasar coming out of that black hole?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shackleford (May 11, 2022)

Joliver said:


> It's the theoretical inverse mathematical result of black holes.


What if... it is the other side of a black hole. And these holes are connecting different dimensions. They're like one way passages and It just depends which side of the hole you're on whether it appears as a black vs white hole.


----------



## Trendkill (May 11, 2022)

Yano said:


> Be smarter than Carradine ... use a spotter


Confucius say No Kung Fu for you too


----------



## Yano (May 11, 2022)

shackleford said:


> What if... it is the other side of a black hole. And these holes are connecting different dimensions. They're like one way passages and It just depends which side of the hole you're on whether it appears as a black vs white hole.


The einstein-rosen bridge theory is something like that ,, it theorizes that black holes are possibly like the drain in a bathtub , a worm hole as we know it in science fiction and it would be possible for that to lead some where even some when else in time. So I see no reason why it couldn't be a "white hole"  if you will , the other end of a black hole.


----------



## Joliver (May 11, 2022)

shackleford said:


> What if... it is the other side of a black hole. And these holes are connecting different dimensions. They're like one way passages and It just depends which side of the hole you're on whether it appears as a black vs white hole.



Now bear in mind, I'm not I physicist... probably...but I am qualified to speak on the mathematical component of this conundrum....on the Internet.

From a purely mathematical standpoint, a white hole satisfies a dynamic equilibrium under special conditions (no charge, change, and time is infinite--the eternal black hole).

The only issue with the "one way passage" is that you must cross the singularity (black hole). Which is impossible since the escape velocity (by definition) is greater than the speed of light. And with relativistic speeds come relativistic mass increases (euphemism sort of), requiring more energy than exists in the universe (which is why time must be the variant to conform to laws of conservation). 

So you can't leave a black hole. And time in a black hole is fucked up anyway. For example...if you bastards threw me into a black hole for being an internet liar and fraud,  I'm may take me seconds, relative to me, to be "spaghettified." But relative to you shit heads that threw me in...the process would last a fuck load longer... infinity longer...in fact, should all my deadlifting strength be summoned to escape..., after a few seconds of struggle to come back and fight you dirtbags to the death...you'd already be dust and I'd be beating the dog shit out of your great x 10^12 grandkids. 

But...

Time in a black hole is divorced from time as we know it. The past and present futures of black hole time are not our futures. With a specific calculated metric, the space occupied by the black hole is mathematically "swapped" (poor word choice) by a future time. 

So a regular black hole is formed by a collapsing star, or some shit...so it has a past (star), present (your mom's pussy aka black hole), and future (evaporation /hawking radiation). 

The forever hole™️ has no organic past....so when you follow to t= negative, in certain relativistic/quantum formulae you get it's time reversal of....a white hole. 

Conversely...you can't approach a white hole for the same butt fucking mess of reasons you can't leave a black hole. The white hole is regurgitating everything with an approach velocity of greater than the speed of light.

So...the white hole could be t =0... or.... the big bang. 

In summary, a black hole is not a black hole is not a black hole...and a white hole is probably not based in any sort of reality. Or if it is...it's a gateway to hell....so stop cussin'. 

Thank you! Awww...you're too kind. Hahaha! No really...you're too much. I've worked really hard to listen to all those podcasts. 

Now I'm looking for one man brave enough to embrace the comedy of shit posting this. But only one. Not two. Two would damage my daily metrics that I track in my spreadsheet.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 11, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Now bear in mind, I'm not I physicist... probably...but I am qualified to speak on the mathematical component of this conundrum....on the Internet.
> 
> From a purely mathematical standpoint, a white hole satisfies a dynamic equilibrium under special conditions (no charge, change, and time is infinite--the eternal black hole).
> 
> ...



If I had the time and a piece of paper, I could show you theoretically what it would take to bend time and space, in order to travel faster than the speed of light. Hint: take a flat piece of paper and cut a slide (like a pie or pizza & connect the two ends to form a funnel. Thereby bending space and increasing the distance light has to travel while you in your Tesla rocket  travel the circumferential path around the semi circle ️ in order to beat the light following the “tee-pee” path of the cone portion to reach the same point on the circumference of the planar circle. Hope you were able to understand all that. Might work better with visualizations; hence my request for a flat circle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GSgator (May 11, 2022)

I wish we could send a recording device into a black hole that could hold up to what ever dimensional gravity/time pull  it would have. I’ve always thought a black hole could be the opening to another dimension maybe the future maybe the Past or maybe a port to a distant galaxy or a new universe. We will never know since light can’t  escape a black hole.


----------



## CJ (May 11, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I wish we could send a recording device into a black hole that could hold up to what ever dimensional gravity/time pull  it would have. I’ve always thought a black hole could be the opening to another dimension maybe the future maybe the Past or maybe a port to a distant galaxy or a new universe. We will never know since light can’t  escape a black hole.


I wonder how cool it would be in the future, with more knowledge and questions answered. 

It wasn't that long ago that virgins were thrown into volcanoes as a sacrifice to the gods.... Maybe I saw that on the Flintstones. 🤔


----------



## GSgator (May 11, 2022)

CJ said:


> I wonder how cool it would be in the future, with more knowledge and questions answered.
> 
> It wasn't that long ago that virgins were thrown into volcanoes as a sacrifice to the gods.... Maybe I saw that on the Flintstones. 🤔


I think it would be bad ass even better if one could travel between the past present and the future. Is time just energy is the future playing out right now in another dimension.


----------



## Joliver (May 11, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> If I had the time and a piece of paper, I could show you theoretically what it would take to bend time and space, in order to travel faster than the speed of light. Hint: take a flat piece of paper and cut a slide (like a pie or pizza & connect the two ends to form a funnel. Thereby bending space and increasing the distance light has to travel while you in your Tesla rocket  travel the circumferential path around the semi circle ️ in order to beat the light following the “tee-pee” path of the cone portion to reach the same point on the circumference of the planar circle. Hope you were able to understand all that. Might work better with visualizations; hence my request for a flat circle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



And spacetime manipulation/quantum tunneling is how faster than light travel is accomplished without violating the universal speed limit of ~187,000 miles per second, in a vacuum. 

But as of right now, the highest of energy barriers is still observed....but just occasionally, they can be tricked.


----------



## Joliver (May 11, 2022)

CJ said:


> I wonder how cool it would be in the future, with more knowledge and questions answered.
> 
> It wasn't that long ago that virgins were thrown into volcanoes as a sacrifice to the gods.... Maybe I saw that on the Flintstones. 🤔



One day I'm going to throw you in a volcano....and you know why. 

💩<------you lose something in muh post, bruh!? Huh!?


----------



## shackleford (May 11, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Now bear in mind, I'm not I physicist... probably...but I am qualified to speak on the mathematical component of this conundrum....on the Internet.
> 
> From a purely mathematical standpoint, a white hole satisfies a dynamic equilibrium under special conditions (no charge, change, and time is infinite--the eternal black hole).
> 
> ...


i'm going to have to reread that a couple times. i'm finding it hard to grasp.


----------



## Joliver (May 11, 2022)

shackleford said:


> i'm going to have to reread that a couple times. i'm finding it hard to grasp.



You know what I find so hard to grasp about it? That this massive thing...the universe is completely governed by the smallest of all orders.  

Science Dude 1) "Hey that black hole is 5,000,000 of our suns." 

Science Dude 2) "well we'd better figure out this split atom that is so small that I have 7,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 that make up my human body or it won't ever make sense." 

Chick 1)  "science dude one and two report to HR for staring at my boobs at lunch to attend sexual harassment training. *Pops gum over PA*....have a nice day." 

That's pretty much what that conversation looks like.


----------



## Trendkill (May 11, 2022)

None of this was covered in the 1979 sci-fi classic “The Black Hole” so I don’t buy any of it. Except for the gum smacking HR babe with the big cans. I believe that part. Shouldn’t gravity acting on a pair of massive orbs cause them to slowly rotate around each other ?  Shouldn’t huge boobs naturally be oscillating back and forth even while the owner of said jugs is completely motionless?  If there were more analogies like this in physics it would be a much more appreciated and respected branch of science.  Are there boobs and anti boobs?  Do they annihilate one another?  Can boobs be created from nothing?  Do they have a spin?  Can they become entangled?  Obviously the escape velocity of a big rack is greater then the speed of light. No man can pull his head or eyes away from them.  We must ask these questions, posit theories and ultimately design experiments to prove our hypotheses.


----------



## Yano (May 11, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> None of this was covered in the 1979 sci-fi classic “The Black Hole” so I don’t buy any of it. Except for the gum smacking HR babe with the big cans. I believe that part. Shouldn’t gravity acting on a pair of massive orbs cause them to slowly rotate around each other ?  Shouldn’t huge boobs naturally be oscillating back and forth even while the owner of said jugs is completely motionless?  If there were more analogies like this in physics it would be a much more appreciated and respected branch of science.  Are there boobs and anti boobs?  Do they annihilate one another?  Can boobs be created from nothing?  Do they have a spin?  Can they become entangled?  Obviously the escape velocity of a big rack is greater then the speed of light. No man can pull his head or eyes away from them.  We must ask these questions, posit theories and ultimately design experiments to prove our hypotheses.


That was such a cool movie in its day.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 11, 2022)

Joliver said:


> And spacetime manipulation/quantum tunneling is how faster than light travel is accomplished without violating the universal speed limit of ~187,000 miles per second, in a vacuum.
> 
> But as of right now, the highest of energy barriers is still observed....but just occasionally, they can be tricked.



Yeah, standard FTL is pretty much impossible.
Would create far too many time paradoxes to even be remotly feasible.

Kinda sucks, at least worm holes are a thing

Not gonna lie, a black hole drive would be fucking dope, but doesnt seem possible


----------



## presser (May 11, 2022)

Yano said:


> Yeah yeah keep thinking im just cute n dumb .... Sonification is the process of taking astronomical data and turning those data points into audible sound.
> "The sound waves were extracted in radial directions, that is, outwards from the center. The signals were then resynthesized into the range of human hearing by scaling them upward by 57 and 58 octaves above their true pitch. Another way to put this is that they are being heard 144 quadrillion and 288 quadrillion times higher than their original frequency. (A quadrillion is 1,000,000,000,000,000.)"
> Now this data was gathered over years by Chandra X Ray Observatory and has finally been fully compiled with all the missing data filled in.
> Ladies and Gents , the hauntingly beautiful and eerily terrifying voice of the Black Hole at the center of the Perseus Galaxy Cluster.


i thought it would of sounded more like a trash compactor .. those mofos are noisy. lol the data of sound is truly eerie though.


----------



## presser (May 11, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> You spelled physicisticististists wrong.  You couldn't kick my ass in a spelling contest you moarrron!


🤣


----------



## presser (May 11, 2022)

Yano said:


> This ,, This is what the quadratic equation is for ,, if the guards had used it, they would of known how to keep the fixed point of this guys straight line away from the curves of the female inmates ... know your Parabola !!


🤣 that tells ya all... they dont mix


----------



## Trendkill (May 11, 2022)

Yano said:


> That was such a cool movie in its day.


Every kid in Kindergarten had that lunch box with that big red robot thing on the lid.  Either that or KISS.


----------



## Yano (May 11, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Every kid in Kindergarten had that lunch box with that big red robot thing on the lid.  Either that or KISS.


I had Hong Kong Phooey and Evel Knievel


----------



## Trendkill (May 11, 2022)

Yano said:


> I had Hong Kong Phooey and Evel Knievel


I just had one with a bunch of random monsters on it.  Wolfman, Dracula, Frankenstein.  I was really into monsters back then.  No idea where my mom found that lunch box.


----------



## Yano (May 11, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I just had one with a bunch of random monsters on it.  Wolfman, Dracula, Frankenstein.  I was really into monsters back then.  No idea where my mom found that lunch box.











						1979 Universal Movie Monsters Aladdin Metal Lunchbox Vintage - No Thermos  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1979 Universal Movie Monsters Aladdin Metal Lunchbox Vintage - No Thermos at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## presser (May 11, 2022)

Yano said:


> That was such a cool movie in its day.


LOL rotating boobs LOL


----------



## TeddyBear (May 11, 2022)

Fine fun thread to read through guys.


----------



## Trendkill (May 11, 2022)

Yano said:


> 1979 Universal Movie Monsters Aladdin Metal Lunchbox Vintage - No Thermos  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1979 Universal Movie Monsters Aladdin Metal Lunchbox Vintage - No Thermos at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Holy shit that was the one!  Freakin $325 on ebay.  WTF?


----------



## presser (May 11, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Holy shit that was the one!  Freakin $325 on ebay.  WTF?


guess who collects launch boxes??? dave batista


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 11, 2022)

I got a fucking plastic bag for lunch

Fuck you guys


----------



## Yano (May 11, 2022)

presser said:


> guess who collects launch boxes??? dave batista


I may or may not collect comic books .... and still own all my first edition DnD books 🤓


----------



## Yano (May 11, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Holy shit that was the one!  Freakin $325 on ebay.  WTF?


That's like  this book , I have it downstairs put away some place in a box got it at a book sale for just a couple bucks when it was new. 








						Vince Gironda UNLEASHING THE WILD PHYSIQUE bodybuilding muscle book 1984  | eBay
					

Bodybuilding muscle physique strength fitness workout exercise weightlifting bodybuilder softcover book in good/very good condition. General cover, corner and edge wear.see closeup pics.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## presser (May 11, 2022)

Yano said:


> That's like  this book , I have it downstairs put away some place in a box got it at a book sale for just a couple bucks when it was new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy smokes... why can i own shit like that and make money LOL


----------



## presser (May 11, 2022)

vince is da man


----------



## presser (May 11, 2022)

Yano said:


> I may or may not collect comic books .... and still own all my first edition DnD books 🤓


only thing i really collected was stamps LOL and they aint worth a poopy today....


----------



## presser (May 11, 2022)

Yano said:


> That's like  this book , I have it downstairs put away some place in a box got it at a book sale for just a couple bucks when it was new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and @Trendkill


----------



## Yano (May 11, 2022)

Now here's something cool and proof you don't have to be a monster 








						Vince Gironda UNLEASHING THE WILD PHYSIQUE bodybuilding muscle book 1984  | eBay
					

Bodybuilding muscle physique strength fitness workout exercise weightlifting bodybuilder softcover book in good/very good condition. General cover, corner and edge wear.see closeup pics.



					www.ebay.com
				




Fella on the cover of the book is _Mohamed Makkawy , _Egyptian cat. He was 5' 3'' and 160lbs placed 2nd in the Olympia behind Lee Haney.


----------



## presser (May 11, 2022)

Yano said:


> Now here's something cool and proof you don't have to be a monster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fucking shredded


----------



## Trendkill (May 11, 2022)

presser said:


> and @Trendkill


That's a nice collection.  I had no idea he was into that stuff.


----------



## presser (May 11, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> That's a nice collection.  I had no idea he was into that stuff.


yeah me too i was shocked myself... he is just a littel kid at heart


----------



## Trendkill (May 11, 2022)

Anybody care to take a shot at doing a 6 degrees of separation from black hole sonification to Dave Batista's lunch box collection?  This is an impressive thread.


----------



## presser (May 11, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Anybody care to take a shot at doing a 6 degrees of separation from black hole sonification to Dave Batista's lunch box collection?  This is an impressive thread.


ahahahahah


----------



## nissan11 (May 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> Yeah yeah keep thinking im just cute n dumb .... Sonification is the process of taking astronomical data and turning those data points into audible sound.
> "The sound waves were extracted in radial directions, that is, outwards from the center. The signals were then resynthesized into the range of human hearing by scaling them upward by 57 and 58 octaves above their true pitch. Another way to put this is that they are being heard 144 quadrillion and 288 quadrillion times higher than their original frequency. (A quadrillion is 1,000,000,000,000,000.)"
> Now this data was gathered over years by Chandra X Ray Observatory and has finally been fully compiled with all the missing data filled in.
> Ladies and Gents , the hauntingly beautiful and eerily terrifying voice of the Black Hole at the center of the Perseus Galaxy Cluster.


I didnt watch the vid yet, but I will. 

In the mean time, how can any waves of any time escape a black hole to provide us data?


----------



## Yano (May 12, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> I didnt watch the vid yet, but I will.
> 
> In the mean time, how can any waves of any time escape a black hole to provide us data?


pressure waves sent out by the black hole caused ripples in the cluster’s hot gas that could be translated into a note they have been studying this and recording the data bit by bit since 2003.


----------

